# Chicken coop flooring



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Hello there. I'm currently renovating a storage shed in a barn into a make shift coop. Was wondering cheapest best suitable way to protect the flooring. I only have 5 chicks and it will be a week or two before they are ready for the coop, then I plan on getting many more.

Someone suggested that I could either just paint the floor or even cover it with polyurethane just to give it a protective barrier from chicken poop that can cause long term wood rot. Thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rot shouldn't be that much of an issue since the shed appears to be raised off the ground. 

What is the floor? Plywood? Solid wood planks? 

Mine had reclaimed deck boards.

I just noticed you said you're adding many more birds. Be careful, don't over populate the coop or you'll be scrambling to provide them with the floor space they need.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

I believe the floor is plywood, I'll have to go check. Just bought the house and land and we live in Texas so the weather has been uncooperative for outdoor activity. And yes the floor is raised but again I live in Texas so lots of humidity which could factor into wood rot perhaps? 

The measurements are 8x8x12. I currently have 2 banties. I'll either buy more banties or go with a medium to small breed of chickens. I'll also be attaching a covered run to the backside of the coop that will be roughly 5x12x10. 

How many chickens is this suitable for. I do have guineas in the picture but they will be free range with the ability to perch in the barn during weather or in trees


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

As long as the floor isn't getting water on it rot shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Figuring for bantams, 21 birds. 16 large fowl. I've always used 3 square feet for the larger bantams because using 2 was just not enough for the larger birds.

If there is air flow under the coop it shouldn't be an issue. If the floor isn't buckled now, it probably never will be. If you paint the upper surface the under side is still unprotected and can absorb moisture, if its going to. 

Here is an example of what happens when air flow is not provided. We looked at houses before we bought where we are now. One was it. Right size, right property but when we walked in the floor looked like a rolling sea. Whoever built the house didn't provide foundation vents and the only place all that moisture could go was up, soaking in to the plywood underlayment.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Great advice ! Thanks for the help , so excited to get this project underway


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember those days of planning and considering which breeds were the right fit. Even after the choices are made there is still the excitement there every day. 

Keep us posted, we love to follow the stories on the growth and the addiction that comes with having chickens.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

and the breeds always change!!! haha, im always trying out different breeds... you never know whats going to work best. My first coop, and my hen house for that matter have plywood floors. keep the stuff dry and everything is good. 
I did try to DL in the first coop, but it just never took off... its much better to do weekly cleanings.. maybe ever more mid winter if the birds get cooped up for a few days. 
They spend a lot of time in the coop, I add pine shavings everyday over the top and then twice a week I will toss it out. I may wait on tossing it if they have spent time out in the run or yard, but with cold temps, usually they are in the coop


----------



## chickens4me (Jun 28, 2015)

I did the exact same thing you are fixing to do with a shed as a coop. I would suggest if the floor is sturdy, to put down a sheet of vinyle(?spelling) flooring. Wide enough to creep up the sides of the shed at least a foot, and staple to the walls. I wish I had done that at first,would have saved me from putting in a new floor. Think about it vinyl is waterproof, and easy to clean. Put shavings on top and sweep it out as needed. Believe me, chicken poop will ruin a wood floor quickly. And the smell stays in the wood even after scraping it off. Another way is to put down tiles, but that seemed to me more trouble than it was worth. I am happy with my vinyl floor.


----------

